# How long do you keep it loaded?



## ICU2012 (Oct 13, 2017)

Fairly new at the muzzleloading game, I’ve had people tell me they load up on openin day and keep the same charge in until they shoot something with it, just taking the primer out when they leave the stand. I’ve had other people tell me I should shoot it and start fresh every time I go out. What’s yall’s take on it?


----------



## formula1 (Oct 13, 2017)

*re:*

For me, I have done it both ways but now since I use BH209 I feel good about keeping it loaded until I shoot something.  With other powders, I might not feel so comfortable.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2017)

I unload by removing the breech plug after each hunt.


----------



## beretta (Oct 13, 2017)

whitetailfreak said:


> i unload by removing the breech plug after each hunt.




x2!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 13, 2017)

beretta said:


> x2!



I use pellets and keep mine loaded, but only if that load was put in a clean barrel. If I have fired and reloaded, I won't keep the second load in very long.
I always keep a balloon over the end of the barrel to keep humid air out. This lets me worry less about moisture condensation inside the barrel if the gun goes through sudden temperature changes.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm same way as above, clean barrel loaded can last a while. Dirty barrel a week at the most.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Oct 13, 2017)

I usually hunt a weekend with a charge loaded and just take the primer out.  If I don't shoot a deer, I'll discharge on Sunday before I head home


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Blackhorn 209*

Last year I loaded mine the night before the M/L season started.  I killed a doe on 12/30 with it with the same load.  No issues at all if it's stored properly when not in use.


----------



## killerv (Oct 13, 2017)

It's considered loaded with the primer in it, that being said, I remove primer after every hunt.

But as far as the pellets and bullet, just fired mine left over from last  year to check zero. it was good to go.
I unload by removing breech plug and pushing the bullet and pellets to where they fall out of the breech. I don't know what the new thing is these days but I have some old bore butter and it to help with fouling. Can shoot twice as many times when using it as opposed to not using it before cleaning. I don't let it go more than two weeks without cleaning if it has been shot.


----------



## antharper (Oct 13, 2017)

I decided to shoot mine a few minutes ago , and realized it was still loaded from last season , and still dead on , cleaned and reloaded and ready again


----------



## Rabun (Oct 14, 2017)

Depending on which ML and weather...I usually fire/unload my flintlock after each days hunt regardless. I'll leave my inline loaded for the duration of the hunt unless its been rainy or very hi humidity.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 14, 2017)

primary ingredient in black powder is a salt called potassium nitrate. It's highly corrosive to metal.  Hope you fellas who leave your rifle loaded for months at a time are inspecting for rust and pitting. Mine gets unloaded after the weekend,  cleaned,  and the inside gets coated in bore butter before storage.  I run a clean patch through to wipe out the extra before loading it back up.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 14, 2017)

I use to leave it loaded for a few days but now i'm unloading mine every time mainly for safety, twice i've double loaded (would have sworn i unloaded)thank GOD both times i didn't see any deer would have been ugly


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 14, 2017)

Mine was loaded from last year at the start of muzzle loader season. Took it out of safe and checked it and found out it was loaded, put a 209 primer on it and it fired just like always. I use BH 209, no problems.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 15, 2017)

Mine has been loaded since last ML season.  I pulled breach a few days ago and looked at the pellets and put them back in.
It sang this morning without issue


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Oct 16, 2017)

Until I shoot something, but I’ll keep the charge in the whole season, when the season is done I’ll shoot it out and clean and store it for next season. I was 17, joined the Air Force, 4 years later I got out, didn’t remember if mine was still holding a charge, so, to be safe, I did a check at the range, it went off like I had just loaded it that moment. Glad I checked it, now I make sure I clear it, and to be absolute, I take a piece of tape and write “empty” and put it on the trigger housing


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 16, 2017)

Wooly Bugger said:


> Until I shoot something, but I’ll keep the charge in the whole season, when the season is done I’ll shoot it out and clean and store it for next season. I was 17, joined the Air Force, 4 years later I got out, didn’t remember if mine was still holding a charge, so, to be safe, I did a check at the range, it went off like I had just loaded it that moment. Glad I checked it, now I make sure I clear it, and to be absolute, I take a piece of tape and write “empty” and put it on the trigger housing



The easiest way to prevent a double charge is to load the rifle, stick the ramrod in until it hits the bullet, and then score it noticeably with a knife at the muzzle.  Then, if in down, drop your ramrod down the barrel.  If you can see the line, the gun is loaded.  If you can't, it's not.

Just remember to change the line position if you switch from say 100 grains of pellets to 150 or especially vice-versa.


----------



## floundergigger (Oct 17, 2017)

I load mine once until I shoot something. Sometimes that's a week.  I load mine and use electrical tape and put it over the end of the barrel in a X.  Then wrap a piece  around the barrel.   That holds the 2 pieces tight and you barrel sealed. I don't take it off. Shoots right threw the tape and no muzzle moisture.   Always take out the primer


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Nov 2, 2017)

As long as I'm not hunting in rain I'll leave it loaded until I fire it. Then I clean it good and reload it until the next time I need or fire it. I've hunted almost the entire season and didn't fire it. When I did there was no hesitation or remotely a hang fire. I've done the same with in lines and the old cap locks. I remove the cap and put a folded paper towel over the nipple making sure I don't punch the P.T. and it blocks the nipple. With my Knights I have a couple marked discs with spent primers in them to seal the chamber off.
For several years years ago I used to shoot them out after the days hunt then I decided it really wasn't necessary to clean and reload it after a days hunt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

I leave them loaded until I shoot something, or drop it in a creek or some such. The moisture thing with muzzleloaders is way over hyped. I took my flintlock out at the beginning of the season this year, and it was still loaded from last year. Primed the frizzen, pulled the trigger, and bang!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 2, 2017)

Mine is still loaded from opening morning.  I will get to it when I have time or see something that needs to catch a .50 cal.


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 3, 2017)

Mine may not be loaded for hunting! I don't like to hunt with sweat rolling down the crack of me Irish butt!!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 3, 2017)

If I stored a muzzle-stuffer even partially loaded (powder and projectile), I'd put a note on it with tape or a rubber band or bit of string or something, and the note would have the date and say "LOADED:  XXX gr. Ball,   XXX gr. YYYYY powder.  Date: ZZ/ZZ/ZZ"


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)

Myself, I have always removed the cap from the nipple and wrapped fluorescent orange plastic surveyors tape up the barrel. 
Stevie Wonder could see it.  LOL.
I always shoot it at the end of the season and thoroughly clean it.
For what its worth, my regular routine has always been shoot the first shot to verify the sights. Let it cool for hours. Clean the crap out of it and dry thoroughly before reloading.
Reason being, my first (cold) shot on a really clean barrel is always 2+ inches from a swabbed/reloaded barrel.
I sort of like to know where that cold clean barrel shot is going.
Probably an overkill. And I havent hunted muzzleloader in awhile but cranked back up this year.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jan 11, 2018)

I shoot a T/C Hawken side lock percussion rifle.

I'll shoot mine to confirm zero at the start of the season. Probably shoot it a few more just having fun. Clean it thoroughly. Lube it. Then if it's to be stored like a week before the season starts, always set it so the muzzle is lower than the lock. Other wise lube/oil may collect in front of the flash hole.

First day to hunt or night before, I'll pop a cap or two on the nipple of the gun just to ensure the charge area and nipple are clear. Load up a charge, greased wonder wad, ram home a bullet. Then I'll pull the hammer back and drop it on a lead round ball between the hammer and nipple so it seals the nipple. Then the powder charge is sealed between the ball and bullet.

I shoot 90 grains of FFF, greased wonder wad, and a 240 grain T/C maxiball 45 cal greased with bore butter or crisco either one.

To hunt I'll pull the hammer back to cock, pocket the lead ball, and cap the nipple. Setting the hammer all the way down on the cap to seat it on the nipple good. That is how I'll carry it to hunt until I see a deer, down on the cap.

If I don't shoot it, I'll pull the cap off and toss it replacing the lead ball.

I'll repeat that until I shoot it, never just shoot it because the load is stale or something.

At the end of the season I'll fire the gun to empty it and do a through cleaning and lubing for storage.


----------

